# Review: RC32BB - The "Big Button" Remote



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A couple days ago, I received one of the new RC32BB - Big Button Remotes.

Pictures:
*Side By Side the RC23*
(Small Size)
(FULL Size)

*The RC32BB*
(Small Size)
(FULL Size)

*The RC32BB Backlit*
(Small Size)
(FULL Size)

-----------------

First impressions of the remote... WOW! These are some pretty big buttons.
Once you pick up the remote though, the enthuasim wears of a bit.

*The Bad*
The remote is lighter then the RC23 remote.
However, it is a about double the width at it's thickest part.

The problem I first noticed when using the remote, it is not a one hand remote. Unless you have basketball player hands, you are going to have to use two hands, or place the remote on something to easily use it.

The next thing you notice (As an R15 user), the lack of the color buttons.
I have gotten used to using the colored buttons, so it made navigating the R15 just a little more time consuming as you had to go through the menu's each time.

The lack of the "red" button also means you can't use the "What's Hot" feature. And there is no ACTIVE button... so no access to the Active content on interactive recievers.

From a DVR point of view, it lacks a few of the buttons: Jump Back and Forward Advance. So no 30s SLIP.

And the "Control" buttons for DVRing, are at the very bottom of the remote. So another point where it is difficult to use with a single hand, as it will be very mis-balanced in your hand.

*The Good*

There are some good things about the remote.

On my desk, where I tested it with the Samsung Flip Top... it works great.
It's base is slightly angled up, so I don't even have to lift the remote off the desk. The BIG buttons make it real easy to change the channels and adjust the volume, and even MUTE really quickly.

The Mode selection is via the more "traditional" push a mode style, not a slide control like the R23. I have alwayse liked that more, as you can quickly move between different devices, and one less "moving part" that could brake.

The placement of the Guide, Menu, List, Exit buttons are right in the middle of the remote. Very easy to find, and very quick to find.. (again, when holding it in one hand, or on a desk)

The backlight feature. Well over due feature of the remotes. 
[side note] About 9 months ago, a user of the forum systems, stated that the remotes should become backlit... And I responded to that user, that at the time.. .there where no OEM backlit controls, and at the time... there was no indication that they where working on one.... Well... I am glad they where, as it is a nice feature
[/end side note]

It is an ELECTRIC blue backlight. Very close to the shade of blue as the "Ring" on the R15. It lights when you push a button (it is not a toggle on and off) and lasts about 8 seconds after the last button push.

*Programming the Remote*
Pro/Con

Pro-
I have been told the remote does have a larger database of devices. I am not going to go through the "book" that came with the remote and compare it.
For the Samsung: The RC32BB book comes with 14 codes, the online setup for the RC23 has only 7... The ones that where there, matched in both sets.

Con-
The onscreen remote setups on the FlipTop (D10) and R15.. those instructions are for the R23 remote. The setup is not the same. 
To set the code, push the mode, then push and hold it again for about 3 seconds. Enter the code...

------------
So there you have it.
No inside pictures as it is a molded remote, no screws to take it apart.

So.. for DVRing... pass on this one, wait for the RC32 (no backlight) or the RC34 (backlight and RF)... those should be available in August.

But, for D10, D11, H20 if you don't need the "active" stuff... this is a good remote. It will be great for an office.

It is also good for those that need the bigger buttons. the buttons are big and it will sit nicely on a LazyBoy arm.

There are codes for the DTivo units... but I didn't get a chance to test the remote on the DTivos


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice review Earl, My father will love this for his 70 year old eyes.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

That baby's big!!!


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> That baby's big!!!


Look at the bright side...harder to lose.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

It will be a good deal for the older customers of Directv that have been complaining about the remote too small and too clustered with the other remotes....

wtg DTV


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have the RC23 remote with the D11.I love this remote wouldn't change anything
great product.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If you like the RC23... wait till you see the RC32 and the RC34
But that is a review for another day


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm buying one for my Dad as a belated Father's Day/birthday gift!


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

I hope someday DirecTV comes out with a remote the Thickness of the Bose credit card remotes. It can be wider and longer just not thick. I like remote 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

You can't stop can you?

EDIT: Also, please check out Google Toolbar for FF or IE and do some spell checking.

RE-EDIT: OK, now my post looks stupid as Chris's posts are gone.

His first post was a good post....



ChrisTheBannedGuy said:


> I applaud Directv for creating a remote for older people,
> 
> but what is the technoical reasons why it is lacking back lit, lacking active capabilities(elderly may want this too, and it is bad to leave it out) ?
> 
> and does the making it lighter make it easier to break / less long life usability ?


I agree that making any remote without backlite is a mistake, but when you're making a special BB remote, why not include backlite.


----------



## Skip Towne (Dec 20, 2003)

I've always considered the standard D11 remote as a "two handed remote". Can you hold it with one hand and enter a three digit channel number? I can't. It is an ergonomic nightmare.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The D11 remote is the R23...

I would consider that a one-hand remote... but it would be border line for my wife.

The Big Button would most definently then be a two handed remote for you.


----------



## pstineme (May 14, 2004)

Any word on the other new remotes? I'm interested in the UHF remote for the sd dvr.


----------



## DishSatUser (Aug 28, 2006)

Ick, my only concern would be.... do you get a choice of which remote you get with new receivers once the start to ship this one?

I'd like to stick with the non-BB version for future purchases. Granted my in-laws would love this larger version, so perhaps a choice when ordering equipment?


----------



## westernamerican (Dec 14, 2006)

:balloons:​I have a new Big Button that I unwrapped and have used once that I will sell for $20.00 and pay shipping.................


----------



## amoney (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello,

I'm curious if anyone knows if this remote has the ability to power on/off the TV and D* Receiver with a single power button like the RC64R that comes with the HR21. i.e. rather than hitting the D* button and power and then hitting the TV button and power to turn them both on, can it be setup to just press power once and turn on both devices and then press power again to turn them both off. I looked at the manual for the remote on D*'s site, but couldn't tell.

I'm looking for a remote control solution for some elderly ladies who will be controlling just a D* Receiver and TV. I've found that having to switch the remote between "modes" to power on each device is where many older people get confused. It would be nice if I could simply have them leave it in D* mode and not fuss with the TV mode.

I do like that this remote has the ability to lock channel control to the D* receiver and volume to the TV. That ability alone may make it beat out the other "big button" universal remotes out there. That way even if they forget and leave the remote in TV mode and start flipping channels, they won't screw things up (like changing the TV away from channel 3).

Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

I don't have this remote but I would be surprised if it didn't have all the functions of a regular DIRECTV remote. However, this review is somewhat old and I don't know how available this remote still is.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Links to pictures now go to a scam web page.


----------



## amoney (Aug 19, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> I don't have this remote but I would be surprised if it didn't have all the functions of a regular DIRECTV remote. However, this review is somewhat old and I don't know how available this remote still is.


It's still available on their site, so I'm pretty sure you can still get it. I can't post URLs yet, but go to their site and under the receivers dropdown click on "remotes."


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

You have to call to get it.. I have never seen it orderable thru website


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

amoney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm curious if anyone knows if this remote has the ability to power on/off the TV and D* Receiver with a single power button like the RC64R that comes with the HR21. i.e. rather than hitting the D* button and power and then hitting the TV button and power to turn them both on, can it be setup to just press power once and turn on both devices and then press power again to turn them both off. I looked at the manual for the remote on D*'s site, but couldn't tell.
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't power both TV and SAT receiver at the same time. The ch lock feature works on ALL white directv remotes, not just this one. And it only works in the TV device, not AV1 or AV2 devices.


----------



## amoney (Aug 19, 2008)

Edmund said:


> No, it doesn't power both TV and SAT receiver at the same time. The ch lock feature works on ALL white directv remotes, not just this one. And it only works in the TV device, not AV1 or AV2 devices.


Thanks so much for the info, Edmund!


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I found it on the D* website
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4380074

It must be ordered by phone. It does not have the colored buttons.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> I don't have this remote but I would be surprised if it didn't have all the functions of a regular DIRECTV remote. However, this review is somewhat old and I don't know how available this remote still is.


Yes I didn't look at the date of the post and was shocked to see Earl's name as I know since he got his job he can no longer post here  Read the dates Dolly :blush:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

amoney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm curious if anyone knows if this remote has the ability to power on/off the TV and D* Receiver with a single power button like the RC64R that comes with the HR21. i.e. rather than hitting the D* button and power and then hitting the TV button and power to turn them both on, can it be setup to just press power once and turn on both devices and then press power again to turn them both off. I looked at the manual for the remote on D*'s site, but couldn't tell.
> 
> ...


Here's an idea set up the TV for channel 3 only that's what I did for my inlaws 91&88 years young.Then you tell them to push the TV button first,then power button.Then the DirecTV button and power.The RC32BB is an excellent remote control for controlling just the DirecTV basic receiver.It has a cool blue backlight,large numbers also it doesn't have the Active button,the color buttons and the 30 second return button and frame advance button also doesn't have the dash button which could mess older viewer's up.

For controlling the DirecTV's DVRs you would need the RC64RB which has all the buttons plus a cool white backlight(sideswitch activated) and is both IR or RF.

I keep mine around for a conversation piece now."Hey want to see how I change channels without my glasses"?. They say"Woh! a two handed DirecTV remote control"!.:eek2:


----------

